# GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"



## Lurchi (20. September 2008)

Hi Leutz,
Ich will meinem betagten "Anka" (GFK-Boot) über den Winter einen neuen Anstrich verpassen. Jetzt die Frage: Welchen Farbanstrich (Lackart) incl. Grundierung etc. könnt Ihr empfehlen? Sollte relativ haltbar bzw. kratzfest sein . Hatte schon mal einige Versuche mit Billig-Spraydosenlack aus dem Baumarkt gemacht welche aber nicht von langer Dauer waren 
Vieleicht gibts ja nen Lackierer hier der mir weiterhelfen kann !

THX


----------



## Damyl (20. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*

Hier ist schon der erste Lackierer 

Das A und O ist die Vorbereitung. Wenn der alte Anstrich keine richtige Haftung hat, (blättert er teilweise ab )musst du ihn komplett runterschleifen. Sonst ist deine ganze Arbeit umsonst.
Nimm einen guten Kunstharz oder Acryllack. Keinen wasserverdünnbaren Schrott. Achte darauf das der Lack UV-stabil (Wetterfest) ist, sonst verbleicht er nach kurzer Zeit.
Wenn du nicht gerade Rot oder Gelb haben willst, kannste dir das Grundieren eigentlich sparen. Blau, Grün oder Weiss decken in der Regel sehr gut.
An einem Tag vorwalzen oder streichen..........am nächsten Tag die Endlackierung.
Und da das ganze im Winter passieren soll, pass auf die Temperaturen auf. Mindestens 10 Grad und keinen Nachtfrost. Je wärmer desto besser........


----------



## vaaberg (20. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*

#c

Meinen Kahn muss ich nicht streichen, aber ich habe eine Frage zum ausbessern mit *Gelcoat*: Diverse Einschläge und zwei falsch gebohrte Löcher sollen verschlossen werden. 
Muss man ausser einer Tube/Packung Gelcoat noch sonst irgendwelche Dinge auftragen bzw. beachten ?


----------



## Damyl (20. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*

@vaaberg

Wenn du Löcher zumachen willst, musst du Glasfasermatten benutzen. Vorher gut anschleifen. Mit Pinsel Gelcoat auftragen, Glasfasermatte drüber. Bisschen Harz auf den Pinsel, am besten mit Rundpinsel, und solange auf Matte stupfen bis die Matte schön mit Harz durchtränkt ist.


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*

vaaberg
Wenn die Löcher und Risse nicht zu tief sind, reicht es, wenn du sie etwas ausfräst und die Ränder der Beschädigungen anschrägst. Dann bitte Topcoat - kein Gelcoat verwenden. Gelcoat härtet nur unter Luftabschluß - müßtest also eine Folie drüberkleben..
Anschließend schön schleifen. 180er zum vorglätten, dann 600er und 1000er (naß) schleifen.
Lurchi
ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob die Ankas aus echtem GFK gefertigt sind oder obs dieses Trabbiharz ist. Ich würde, wie oben schon beschrieben, richtig kräftig alles runterschleifen, dann einen
richtigen Bootsprimer und Bootslack verwenden. 2x primern und dann - am besten zu zweit den Lack auftragen. Einer bringt den Lack mit der Rolle auf und der zweite verschlichtet sofort mit dem Pinsel.
Es bingt bei einem Boot der Größe nichts, irgendwelche Autolacke oder Haushaltslacke zu verwenden. Bei der Arbeit machen doch 50 Euro mehr für die Farbe den Kohl nicht fett. Und dann hast du Ruhe. Streicht ja auch keiner sein Auto mit Binderfarbe, nur weils billiger ist.


----------



## Damyl (20. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*

@Dolfin

Kapier ich jetzt net |kopfkrat
Gelcoat ist doch eigentlich Polyesterharz in das man Härter mischt. Verarbeitungszeit ca. 15min. Dann isses hart............
Das mit dem Luftabschluss ist mir absolut neu.

Und wozu mit 600er und 1000er Nasspapier schleifen ? Würde ich bei einer Millionärshochseeyacht machen, aber doch net bei nem Angelboot.............glaube nicht das er das Boot in Metalliclack lackieren will..........|kopfkrat Er will doch nur kleine Löcher füllen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*

Gelcoat ist das Material, was beim Bootsbau in die Form gespritzt wird. Ich habe mich bei meinem Bootsbauer erkundigt. Das Material, was man zur Reparatur benutzt, heißt Topcoat.
Aber diese Reparatursätze ( Tube Coat plus Härter ) ist dieses Material. Wenn man allerdings aus Gebinden im Bootsbau kauft, sollte man diesen Unterschied beachten. Da gibts dann auch noch andere Zusätze - aber das ist hier nicht wichtig.

Der Hinweis mit der Schleiferei war nicht für den Handanstrich gedacht, sondern für Vaaberg. Ich kenne sein Boot nicht - aber bei meinem eigenen lege ich schon Wert auf eine
gute Oberfläche auf der man nicht unbedingt sofort Spachteleien entdeckt. Wenn ich Löcher oder Risse repariere, gehe ich so vor.


----------



## Damyl (20. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*

Okay 
Ich geb zu das ich das Gelcoat noch nicht verarbeitet habe. Hab vorhin im Google nachgeschaut, und das gefunden :
http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/index1.html

Danach war für mich das Gelcoat nur ein besseres Polyesterharz........

Wenn du natürlich bessere Infos von Profis hast, schaut die Sache schon anders aus.


----------



## raubangler (21. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*

Topcoat soll der Decklack sein:

http://www.antifouling-shop.com/showthread.php?p=904

Ich habe bisher nur Gelcoat verarbeitet.
Unter einer stabilen Folie härtet das absolut glatt aus.
Schleifen ist dann (wenn die Folie richtig anlag) unnötig.

Das Gelcoat hat bereits die Farbe des Bootes.
Eine weitere Lackierung ist nicht angesagt.
Das Problem ist, das Gelcoat farblich richtig anzumischen.
Fast unmöglich.
:-(


----------



## ankaro (21. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*

Hey 

Ist dieses Gelcoat also eine treurereund bessere Version vn Polyesterharz der was ganz anderes??


----------



## HD4ever (22. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*

ich bin auch gerade noch dabei mein olles Gefährt aufzumotzen :m
die ganzen lütten Löcher verspachtelt, angeschliffen, den Untergrund dann sehr gründlich gesäubert, innen mit 1K Bootslack
gestrichen und außen mit 2K Bootslack
geht ganz gut, aber dauert ne weile bei dem Temperaturen bis der Lack dann wieder überstreichbar ist ...


----------



## Ollek (22. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*



ankaro schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Ist dieses Gelcoat also eine treurereund bessere Version vn Polyesterharz der was ganz anderes??



Kuckst du hier 

Gelcoat ist quasie die allererste Schicht eines GFK Bauteils. Es macht das GFK widerstandsfähiger gegen äussere Einflüsse wie Wasser und Licht und gibt dem ganzen ein Finish.

Im Winter werde ich mich auch an die Reparatur eines Ankas manchen, muss nur mal sehn wie ich diese Teerschicht bzw. das Antifouling runterkriege was der Vorbesitzer an dem Boot verbrochen hat.:c


----------



## Andy-583 (22. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*

Hi,

mir war damals der ganze Bootslack zu teuer und da habe ich mein Pioner mit Flüssigkunstoff gestrichen. Das hat auch sehr gut gehalten und die Oxidation des Kunstoffs gestoppt. Leider ist die Farbpalette nicht ganz so groß, aber es gibt n' schönes "Anglergrün".


----------



## Ollek (22. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*

Haste mal nen Link? #h


----------



## Andy-583 (24. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*

Bin ich gemeint?

http://www.cd-color.de/index.php?id=21&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=32&tx_ttproducts_pi1[cat]=15

Solch eine Farbe war das, nur ne andere Marke. Die wurde mir in einem Fachmarkt für Farben und Tapeten empfohlen, weil die keinen Bootslack hatten. War zuerst nicht so sehr überzeugt, aber hat gehalten und das Boot sah aus wie neu!

Resedagrün habe ich genommen, die Farbe fand ich als Angelboot sehr "schick".


----------



## dramone (24. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*

deutsch:

http://www.bauhaus.ch/interaktiv/bauhaus-tv/reinigung-und-reparatur-eines-bootes-1/index.html

http://www.bauhaus.ch/interaktiv/bauhaus-tv/reinigung-und-reparatur-eines-bootes-2/index.html

oder english

http://www.tapplastics.com/info/video_detail.php?vid=19&format=windowsmedia&

http://www.tapplastics.com/info/video_detail.php?vid=20&format=windowsmedia&

loch im boot? (West System)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i97TlAdenv4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZxyrxIC2Ts&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6N7YMr6E564&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrxhGYXEjkA&feature=related


gutes gelingen


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (24. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*

hab auch noch  n boot stehen,, is 3,50 m lang und 1,20 m breit, und es wiegt allerdings ne geschätzte tonne!, is ein zwei sitzer, wollte nun irgendwann mal sozusagen den deckel abschneiden ( also hinterher oben komplett offen, nen kasten für die fische einbauen und 2 sitze, nun hab ich ne frage, meint ihr das wird klappen mit dem deckel abschneiden??


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (24. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*



Ollek schrieb:


> Kuckst du hier
> 
> ....
> Im Winter werde ich mich auch an die Reparatur eines Ankas manchen, muss nur mal sehn wie ich diese Teerschicht bzw. das Antifouling runterkriege was der Vorbesitzer an dem Boot verbrochen hat.:c




*Grins* ich hab noch `nen Eimer von dem "Antifouling" , welches die Norweger Ihren Bohrplattformen vor 20 Jahren anne Stelzen geschmiert haben. :vik: ...... DAS musste mal versuchen irgendwo runter zu bekommen. 

Was ich meine : Sei bloss vorsichtig mit so uralt Zeuchs , die sind mitunter sowatt von extrem giftig,das abschmirgeln ohne Atemschutz,-Kleidung nicht wirklich empfehlenswert ist.

Uli


----------



## Fxxxxx (24. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*

Ich habe meine "Yacht" (GFK DDR |rolleyes ) nach dem Kauf auch erstmal komplett sanieren müssen. Alles gut durchgeplant. Nervig waren nur die ganzen Vereinsmitglieder, die mit ihren alten Pötten Kupfer unterschiedlichster Hersteller usw. ankamen und mir das Zeugs aufschwatzen wollten. Habe ich immer gesagt, schaut euch eure Boote an, da kräuselt sich der Lack ab, weil ihr unterschiedlichste Systeme miteinander vermixt.


Kann da den Vorrednern nur zustimmen - den kompletten alten Lack runter . Auch wenn es viel Arbeit bedeutet (*und bitte nur mit Staubmaske*).

Ohne Werbung machen zu wollen - ich habe damals den Wasserbereich mit Expoxidgrundierung (2K Gelshield 200) gestrichen - Farbe abwechselns grün, grau - insgesamt 7 Schichten (laut Anleitung 5). Laut Datenblatt soll die typische Haltbarkeit 2 Jahre sein. Bei mir sinds nun bereits über 10 Jahre |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes Nur Antifouling erneuere ich seit 
dem jedes Jahr.  

Im Überwasserbereich (war leider auch notwendig) habe ich mit Pre Kote vorgestrichen und mit Toplac die Endlackierung (1K) und hält auch bis heute :vik:


Das ging damals richtig ins Geld aber im Nachhinein die richtige Entscheidung - wenn ich sehe, wie Vereinsmitglieder ihre Boote im Unterwasserbereich auch regelmäßig erneuern müssen, weil die Farbe abblättert. Aber die schleifen trotzdem immer wieder nur kurz an und hauen neue Farbe rauf (vermutlich jedes mal auch von einem anderen Hersteller)


Ob sich das aber alles für eine Anka lohnt ;+ ;+ ;+  
Und liegt die überwiegend an Land oder fast ganzjährig im Wasser ?


----------



## Lurchi (28. September 2008)

*AW: GFK-Boot "aufmöbeln"*



Fritze schrieb:


> Ob sich das aber alles für eine Anka lohnt ;+ ;+ ;+
> Und liegt die überwiegend an Land oder fast ganzjährig im Wasser ?


 
Liegt ganzjährig (Bis auf die Eisperiode) im Wasser !
Erstmal Danke an alle für die Tips !


----------

